# 528xi wheel upgrade



## respectda5er (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got a 528xi and I want to put the 2008 550i wheels on it. I looked online and it says(will not fit xi models) is this because they are staggered or because of a different offset? If it is because they are staggered, I could just order 4 wheels size 19x8.0 correct? The rears are 19x9.5. 

I never upgraded wheels before, sorry if this does not make sense, but I would appreciate it if someone can steer me in the right direction. Thanks:bigpimp:


----------



## Jed Peters (Mar 29, 2007)

The offset is an issue, not so much the staggered.

Not to shill for another forum, but there's a ton of info on www.e60.net on this...I suggest you do a search there on xi wheels and offsets.

For OEM, you can use ET35 or greater offset (look into E90 wheels like style 179) or BBS CH or CK in 19"...tirerack won't show that they fit your car, but they will. If you are getting 19s, just make sure to get the ET35 offset (call gary @ tirerack, contact is at the top of the page) for the E90 cars.


----------



## respectda5er (Mar 4, 2008)

so would any of these wheels fit. I think I am started to understand the offset thing.

1. 19" x 8.5" 38mm Offset
2. 19" x 9.5" 40mm Offset
3. 19" x 8.5" et35


----------



## Jed Peters (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Beam930 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have a 06 525xi, and im also interested in the 550i style #172 10 double spoke wheel, the funny thing one local BMW dealer told me yes it will fit your 525xi as long you get 4 front wheels (19x8.5) then another local BMW dealer told me no you can not use that wheel.... CONFUSED.
i know somehow we can get a 19 in. wheel, like me i want that 550i style #172 wheel.
as of now ???????????????????????????????


----------



## DrLev99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Get some CSL reps from Velocity Motoring in 19" staggered setup, or some Miro 346 M6 reps. All great companies and wheels with the correct offsets for the xi. I had the 19" CSL's on my old 530xi. They are well priced and have OEM hub size. Oh, my car was lowered on H&R springs, a must with these bigger wheels.


----------

